# [MIT] March 1 Article - Ethereum's smart contracts are full of holes



## Space Lynx (Mar 1, 2018)

https://www.technologyreview.com/s/610392/ethereums-smart-contracts-are-full-of-holes/



> Sergey and colleagues used a novel tool to analyze a sample of nearly one million Ethereum smart contracts, flagging around 34,000 as vulnerable—including the one that led to the Parity mishap. Sergey compares the team’s work to interacting with a vending machine,: as though the researchers randomly pushed buttons, and recorded the conditions that made the machine act in unintended ways. “I believe that a large number of vulnerabilities are still to be discovered and formally specified,” Sergey says.



The blockchain's only argument to power is its security... so... :/


----------

